# Ignition Coil Upgrade for MK2 8V?



## Frogbutter (Dec 3, 2007)

Ignition Coil Upgrade for MK2 8V?
Can not find much information on what to use on my 92 Jetta(DigiFast II chip, EuroSport exhaust, ABD Quick Flow, EuroSport Wires, Bosch Platinum+2 Plugs). 
I would like a better spark and better looks than the black OEM Ignition Coil. 
What works?
Thought I had been told a MSD Blaster 2 Coil with a MSD 0.8 ohm ballast resistor could be used. Anybody using that setup?
Accel ignition coil?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Ignition Coil Upgrade for MK2 8V? (Frogbutter)*

get rid of those platinum plugs and get some coppers
I hear cis likes better spark more than digi.
msd or accel should work. there are a few other threads on this.


----------



## Frogbutter (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Ignition Coil Upgrade for MK2 8V? (ziddey)*

Any other input?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Ignition Coil Upgrade for MK2 8V? (Frogbutter)*

yeah I ran an accel for about 80 miles and then it exploded. probably didn't have good connection though
felt a bit better than the tiring 27 year old coil but definitely not night and day.

then again, i didn't widen my gap or advance my timing. try that


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Ignition Coil Upgrade for MK2 8V? (Frogbutter)*

i have had good luck installing Mallory 6a boxes and compatible coils. even the cheap summit brand coils work good with the boxes. and talk about a strong spark! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Ignition Coil Upgrade for MK2 8V? (Frogbutter)*

Nology makes this kit, and it fits your Digifant.
Part # 200 601 148 http://www.nology.com/module.html
This also works on Dist. VR6 cars.


----------



## mk3vento20 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Ignition Coil Upgrade for MK2 8V? (Eric D)*

Thats awesome! I've been looking for an ignition module like that forever.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Ignition Coil Upgrade for MK2 8V? (mk3vento20)*

One can also make a cheap version using an older coil like the original Bosch 2 piece version.
The Bosch is easy to separate the ICM from the coil (bottom pic).
Here is the Beru replacement, its riveted on, but one could use a die-grinder or drill to remove the coil from the ICM. Make sure to keep the heat sink and ICM together.
Then you'll need to solder 2 wires with the proper ends for the coil you'll use.
The 2 wires from the ICM are spot welded underneath this flip cover (above 3 pin connector).


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Ignition Coil Upgrade for MK2 8V? (Eric D)*

I've known about the Nology module for years, but have never heard if it controls dwell or not. Right now I'm using a GM 4-pin HEI module, but it doesn't like the 12v signal from the knock sensing ignition controller. I'm designing my own dwell-control module right now, gonna test it out this week.
edit: And you most certainly do NOT need any ballast resistor, that's for points ignitions only.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 5, 2004)

*Dug up from the past..*

But these coils are still going bad. (Imagine that...) 
Just like the coil on my 1997 Jetta... 
Is there a more detailed upgrade anywhere?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

noddaz said:


> But these coils are still going bad. (Imagine that...)
> Just like the coil on my 1997 Jetta...
> Is there a more detailed upgrade anywhere?


 The coil is prolly not failing as much as the ICM is. I have recently installed one of these on the Rabbit and just removed the ICM (it was bad) and wired it direct to the MSD module that has been firing my canister coil for more than 20 yrs. It seems to run slightly better, especially at low rpm and larger throttle openings(lugging situations).


----------

